# New Article: Can I just stop paying for my Timeshare?



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/stop_paying_for_timeshare.html

first draft of this weeks article.

if I missed any important key points please let me know!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2013)

I would also include a link to "How to give away your TS on TUG" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132509  since many of the TS's that people want to dump, have no resale value, but might be given away.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2013)

added, thank you!


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 3, 2013)

*That about covers it except for death*

If I die, I'm not going to worry about my credit score


----------

